# Compact Flourescent bulbs...



## Skeeter (Sep 9, 2009)

I think I've read somewhere before that you can use the screw-in, coiled type compact flourescents in an incandescent canopy, is this correct??? No safety concerns in doing this??? 

Also, will this kind of lighting be sufficient for low-light plants???

Thanks in advance,

Kim


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

You can but make sure you match the wattage. Not what the CF is equivalent to but the actual wattage the CF is rated for. 

I've read about people who used CF for low tech planted tanks. Seems to be ok but not very efficient. It helps a bit if you line the inside of the canopy with a reflective material such as mylar. The shiny side of tin foil if you must...

Also if you can, reposition the bulbs in a vertical position as opposed to the horizontal setup. That should help provide more light intensity for your plants. Some people turn desk lamps into their light fixtures. 

What size tank are you using? 10gal? If you use excel as a supplement, you can have a very nice ultra low cost, low tech plant setup.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a 38 gal aquarium with compact fluorescents. 2-13W and 2-23w. No co2 but some excel added when I remember.
The incandescent light bulbs run a lot hotter. If you use compact fluorescents bulbs in any light fixture CSA/UL rated for incandescent lights then it will be safe. Make sure that you don't block any vents on the fixture.
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn61/Calmer_2008/3CanopyPCLightingoff.jpg
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn61/Calmer_2008/3CanopyPCLightingon.jpg


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

i have replaced my incandescent bulbs from my ten gal with 2 14watt flourescent bulbs and so far nothing bad happeneed!


----------



## Skeeter (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! It's a 25 gallon tank...regular dimensions, I think, only it's bow front.

The canopy will only hold two bulbs. I'm not particularly handy so there won't be any more sockets added  

I guess all I can do is experiment and see what happens  The tank's not even set up yet...not even sure where to put it due to space issues.

Thanks again,

Kim


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Im using them as well, i've got an ikea pendant lamp that i got for 5.00 lined with shiny tinfoil and a 23 watt in there, over half a 55 gal, works not too bad for total of about 10$ light


----------



## Skeeter (Sep 9, 2009)

Sweet!!! Maybe I'll use a couple of lamps in addition to the canopy


----------

